# What corporations own which companies?



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out which products to support and finding it hard to figure out "who owns what" so if you could all help me out with what you know that would be awesome!

I do know Burt's Bees just sold out to the Clorox Co.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Cornucopia org has a great chart with this info...


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZoeyZoo* 
Cornucopia org has a great chart with this info...

Thanks for the link!


----------



## panamama (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.holology.com/food.html


----------



## CarsonBookworm (Sep 25, 2006)

I lost that link....thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZoeyZoo* 
Cornucopia org has a great chart with this info...

You're referring to this one, right?


----------



## katmann (Oct 15, 2008)

The world almanac is helpful, though maybe not up-to-date.


----------



## mmmummy (Mar 12, 2005)

Kraft & Nestle seem to own everything at the moment, because I am trying to avoid them.

Thanks for the helpful links & thanks for the great post, om girl!!


----------

